# Ariens Deluxe Platinum 30 Review



## fronos4

Bought an Ariens Deluxe Platinum 30 last month; was debating between Honda, Toro, and the Ariens. There weren't too many reviews that I could find so I'm putting mine out there. 

Honda HS724WA $2299.00 - Not many dealer where I live; too expensive; even though their known for solid engines and better/equivalent throw distance as Ariens, I couldn't justify spending that much for the size of the machine.

Toro Power Max® 828 OXE $1,599.95 - salesperson told me that their heavy-duty gearbox is one of the strongest in the industry resulting in no need for shear bolts/pins; the plastic chute almost had me sold (never rust, fairly durable), but honestly there was too much plastic for me (ie quick stick, steering controls, dash, etc.). If I was spending over $1000 on a machine I don't want to have to worry IF something will or could break over years of use.

Ariens Deluxe Platinum 30 $1599.99 - lots of videos and reference to 
Ariens Snow blowers in general on the web and forums. Things that sold me were the ATC (Automatic Traction Control), 14" Auger/Impeller, claimed throwing distance, heavy-duty steel construction, 342cc engine (same one used on the Pro series), hand-warmers (they actually keep your hands warm!!!). 

Now this will be replacing an 18 year old MTD 10hp/28" Snow blower that was handed down to me. Has a Tecumseh engine still running strong, features are bare-bones manual chute, hand crank rotation, and solid axle (with removable pin, although one-wheel traction is useless)

Summary - Was deciding between the Platinum 24 and Platinum 30 difference was $300, 93cc's, and 6 inches. Since we normally get Lake Effect Snow, I decided to go with the 30", could have gotten by with the 24" but figured I might as well go BIG and have no regrets when I have to plow through 4+ feet of snow at the EOD. So far chews through snow way better than my MTD or any other Snow blower that I've used in the past (TB, JD, Toro, MTD, Craftsman), throw distance UNBELIEVABLE (can't help but grin every time I use it). Overall I am very pleased with its performance and look forward to years of use.

If you're looking to buy a snow blower and researching, hope this helps.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Sounds like you really did a lot of research before making your decision. Have to say it sounds like you got some excellent years of use out of the MTD.

Thanks for the outstanding review. I'm sure it will be helpful to others looking to buy a new machine for themselves. Keep us up to date about your impressions as time goes by.


----------



## abumpa

Enjoyed reading your review. Thanks and good luck with the new snow blower.


----------



## Jkruseelle

Hi I just purchased an Ariens platinum 24. Maybe you can help. The owners manual sucks as does calling Ariens. Are you able use the traction control under power or are you suppose to let it go when making a 180 degree turn? when I turn under power, and get to about 90 degrees the power takes over and it wants to go striagt forward and I have to fight the rest of the turn. Is yours like that or is something wroung? We have not had snow yet so this is on dry black top. Thanks Jack


----------



## HCBPH

*New machine*

Sure sounds like you did your pre-purchase homework, congrats on the new machine.

Now when you have your first real snowfall, that's when the rubber-hits-the-road. Let us know how it works out. 

Maybe a dumb question, will it fit through the garage door, or don't you have to worry about that? Ran into that one myself, just curious.


----------



## Buford

Looks a lot like mine, except you have used yours already, I'm still waiting for snow. It is comforting for me to know that you love yours.


----------

